# Sound Art… a place in which instrumentation itself is secondary…



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

I am a Corkonian, and yet or even perhaps because of that, I’ve always been drawn to the unutterable guttural sound of a Weegie drawl…

You do not need to be a football supporter or a Glasweegian to appreciate the beauty of this video. Just listen…


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

No subtitles?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

a beautiful, long sustained tone


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

NoCoPilot said:


> No subtitles?


Remember, it’s sound art. Enjoy it for what it is!


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

“Ohhh, maaahh goodness…”


----------



## Ludwig Schon (10 mo ago)

I certainly would not adore Lieder and Wagner as much, were I actually able to understand the language. This does not mean I do not read and study canonical librettos/plays (Parsifal/Wozzeck) and liederzyklus (Winterreise/Dicterliebe) in translation beforehand; rather it’s just that I treat the voice as instrument, as emotive on the various registers as any violin or cello…

For instance, herein is one of my favourite recordings of all time, with the decadent, aristocratic, French accented German, only adding to the terror and mystery contained within the Heine poem… 

Chapeau, Monsieur Souzay! Prost, Herr Schubert!


----------

